
Anaphora in Ruby - raganwald
https://github.com/raganwald/homoiconic/blob/master/2012/05/anaphora.md#anaphora-in-ruby-2012-edition
======
raganwald
2009 HN discussion:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=839348>

